# popping out of gear? rancher 420 grinding



## Dalton (May 19, 2009)

occbrute helped me snorkel my 07 420 rancher today, it has a 2" gorilla stage one lift in the front, snorkeled, 27x10 and 27x12 vampires. i was doing a water wheelie (in water not deep enough to need a snorkel) and had it pretty much wide open in first. all the sudden it started making this terrible grinding noise and i could feel it was no longer powering the wheels. i put it in 4x4 and proceeded more slowly and it did it again, much less violent this time because i wasnt on the gas much. i kept riding after getting out of the water and had no problems. what is goin on with my little honda? :thinking:


----------



## OCCKawi (May 12, 2009)

son!! I'm OCCKawi, OCCBrute = Dolph. Btw, pics ain't gonna be up till prolly thurs...sorry. Good name again also, HA


----------



## Dalton (May 19, 2009)

OCCKawi said:


> son!! I'm OCCKawi, OCCBrute = Dolph. Btw, pics ain't gonna be up till prolly thurs...sorry. Good name again also, HA



MY bad.... shoulda used tyler instead so there is no confusion :haha:

this is what someone on highlifter said



highlifter guy said:


> When i had my rancher it did the same thing. Whats going on is your rear propeller shaft is coming out of the u-joint. The diff has a spring that pushes out on the prop shaft and sometimes the spring wears out. It is suppose to keep it pushed into the u-joint, but that is not always the case. Kind of a bad design if you ask me. I changed the whole assembly out (u-joint, prop shaft and spring) and it worked for awhile. Then went bad again. I would suggest taking off your lift and replacing these parts.


----------



## OCCKawi (May 12, 2009)

wow...thats wierd that it has gone out already...hell, lets weld the prop shaft on!!! Then it def won't slip off, ha JK in a big way. Go to bayou honda and order the parts than bring her over this weekend and we'll change it!


----------



## Dalton (May 19, 2009)

highlifter guy said:


> Yeah i did it all myself. I don't remember the details on it though. 2 honda dealers by my told me the same thing. But you need to replace the whole assembly like i said. The prop shaft and the u-joint are stripped now, so it would just do it again. I'm not sure but if you could figure out some different kind of yoke assembly that would be your best bet. Because the splines are not long enough on the prop shaft and u-joint that when they pull apart just a little bit, it just strips out. So if you could "engineer" a new kind of drive assembly, i personally think it would work the best for you. Any more questions just hit me up





highlifter guy said:


> Hey also its not the out put shaft you need to remove. Don't remove that. Its all happening in back of the u-joint. I actually saw it happen on my atv, thats how i know. So that makes the job super easy. Hope that sounds a little cheaper for you



hmm


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good to know information. we storeth lots here.


----------

